# Theme help... haunted Dollhouse??



## mt4106 (Sep 25, 2006)

My husband and I are going to be Tragedy Ann and Andy for our costume party this year.

I need help coming up with a theme. I had thought maybe a haunted dollhouse theme but have no idea what kind of decorations to use or what type of food to serve for this kind of theme.  Any ideas?

Thanks!


----------



## halloweenking (Aug 6, 2007)

As far as the theme it sounds so good. Porclin dolls are really creepy. You can get them for cheap at stores like big lots and wal-mart. Also vantrilaquest dummys are amazing. Clowns add in a little extra something as well. May I suggest you watch the movie "Dead Silence"

As far as food you could serve a BBQ kinda a thing. Since it's meat you can always pretend that it's really parts of humans being cooked. 

Music: If you can find children laughing and making giggley sounds, you could hide it in a room with dolls and it'd feel like there watching you.


----------



## DivasMagik (Sep 8, 2007)

since it's a haunted dollhouse...what about setting up a scary tea party type atmosphere with scarified teddy bears & dolls mixed in with monster type dolls as well in attendance? 
I was thinking along the lines of Wednesday's (from the Addams family) headless doll. Just a thought...


----------



## tallula_g (Sep 19, 2006)

That is very cool, I was actually thinking about doing that next year!!! I got a dress at the Good Will that looks just like a porcelaine doll and I wanted to be that next year. 

As for food, go with things that little kids would like with a twist. If you are having only adults you could go with the tea party idea but serve Long Island Iced Tea instead of regular! You could get bear claws and call them "Ripped Off Teddy Bear Paws" Serve a snack mix with Teddy Grahms in it, but serve it in cookie crumbs like dirt and call it "Dead Teddy's" Make peanut butter eyeballs and call them "Doll Eyes" I would just rename things to go with your theme.

You could make up a story about a ghost girl who haunts her beloved doll house. 

It's a really goofy movie but watch "Dolls" It's about people who's car breaks down and they spend that night in a house and it turns out the owners turn people into dolls. It may give you some inspiration!

Don't forget to use some Living Dead Dolls. I got a string of lights last year that was just doll heads and people thought they were really creepy! I'm pretty sure you can still get the lights. 

If your a good artist you could take butcher paper and make a giant face and tape to the outside of your windows so it looks like a little kid is looking into the "doll house". 

I hope you post pics!


----------



## mt4106 (Sep 25, 2006)

This is the best forum ever!!! I love all these ideas... especially the Long Island Iced Tea!!!  My husband mentioned a tea party in our "dollhouse," but this is an adult party and I just couldn't figure out how to incorporate tea into a drunk fest!! I CAN'T even believe I didn't think that!  That's why I come here for help! Y'all are awesome! 

Keep 'em coming...


----------



## mt4106 (Sep 25, 2006)

Okay... I just checked out the Living Dead Dolls.... and THANK YOU, THANK YOU, THANK YOU!!! I've never heard of these dolls and LOVE them! Love the doll lights too! These are perfectly dreadful for my party! 

I will definitely post pics!


----------



## halloweenking (Aug 6, 2007)

If you make up a story, you could use a cool pick me up.

For example:

Beware the stair of Mary Shaw. She had no children, only dolls. If you ever see her in your dreams be sure you never ever scream, for she will rip your togune out at the seam.

--Dead Silence


----------

